# How do I establish dominance with my horse?



## grayspeckledgoose (Jul 18, 2007)

I just found a really great webpage..... 
http://www.juliegoodnight.com/articles

She's a NH trainer, and has tons of very informative articles on that webpage! Sounds like round penning is a real good way to establish dominance.


----------



## Spirithorse (Jun 21, 2007)

Maybe try the Parelli 7 games. www.parelli.com You can learn about them on the website.


----------



## Madds (Mar 15, 2007)

Have you heard of Monty Roberts methods? They, instead of dominance, get you onto the same page as your horse, and builds a trusting relationship.

If this doesn't work for you then often you just have to show the horse who's boss. There isn't really any quick fixes i an think of right now, others may be able to help you there, but never let him be dominate over you at any stage,keep a firm mind but a soft hand when using instructions. (You probably already knew that but i like to be reminded myself :wink: )


----------



## grayspeckledgoose (Jul 18, 2007)

He is completely mindful and respectful of me in the round pen. He follows me around wherever I go, with a low head. When I stop, he stops. When I move, he moves. When I free lunge him, he concentrates on me (for the most part.....and when his mind wanders off, I get after him and get him going in the right direction again). He halts when I want him to, and will turn and look at me, then walk to me with a low head and licking. So it would seem as though I have established myself as leader with him. But, when he's out in the pasture, he's like a different horse, so to speak. He lifts his head from grazing when he sees me coming, but then goes back to eating. I can walk up to him, and he'll lift his head for a head pet/scratch, but quickly goes back to grazing. Sometimes, after a head scratch, he'll go back to eating for a few seconds then walk away.

:roll: 

Just seems like he could care less that I am there. When I bought him, his owner told me he's got loads of personality and likes humans more than other horses...but I am not really seeing that (yet). He acted differently at his old place...was more curious about humans, would meet you at the gate, etc. Of course, at his old place, the horses only had around an acre to graze on. It was pretty much a dry lot. Now, he's got 25 - 30 acres, and six new friends (as opposed to three). He is kind of a loner horse...doesn't "hang with the group" much. He's got one gelding that he seems to be buddies with, but he's always on the fringes of the group, grazing on his own.

I keep thinking things will congeal with time....
(he's only been here for 9 days)


----------



## Spirithorse (Jun 21, 2007)

Instead of always trying to dominate him (which he could percieve as you being a dictator) try to bond with him. If he is a loner like you said, that could be a good indication to you that it might be difficult to prove to him that you ARE interesting, fun, provocative, and a place of safety and comfort. Horses that are loners really don't give a rat's behind about humans, generally speaking. Why would they want to bond and communicate with a PREDATOR if they don't even bond with their own kind?

So, I would focus on BONDING instead of dominating. PROVE TO HIM that you are not boring and that you ARE worth communicating to. Do fun things with him, go for walks on-line in different places, set up puzzles for him to solve, but above all don't be CRITICAL. Horses hate that, just like we do.


----------



## ruggednomz (Aug 26, 2007)

Spirit Horse I couldn't agree more, excellent post!


----------



## Spirithorse (Jun 21, 2007)

Thank you ruggednomz!


----------



## WildFeathers (Sep 2, 2007)

You don't just need to establish dominance, to become his "master", you need to become the leader. Anytime you are with your horse, you are in a herd, made up of only you and your horse. If your horse doesn't think he can completely depend on you to keep him safe and not lead him wrong, he'll take up the position of leader himself. You have to prove to him that he can trust you with his wellbeing.
This doesn't mean that you never give him a swat (or whatever) when he does something that's against your rules, the opposite really- It's the herd members' jobs to constantly "test" the leader, see what they can get away with before they're reprimanded, that assures that only the most qualified horse(or person) keeps her position as the leader.


----------



## Flying B (Jul 4, 2007)

I like WildFeathers, he or she could not be more right


----------



## Calamity Jane (Mar 16, 2009)

grayspeckledgoose said:


> He is completely mindful and respectful of me in the round pen. He follows me around wherever I go, with a low head. When I stop, he stops. When I move, he moves. When I free lunge him, he concentrates on me (for the most part.....and when his mind wanders off, I get after him and get him going in the right direction again). He halts when I want him to, and will turn and look at me, then walk to me with a low head and licking. So it would seem as though I have established myself as leader with him. But, when he's out in the pasture, he's like a different horse, so to speak. He lifts his head from grazing when he sees me coming, but then goes back to eating. I can walk up to him, and he'll lift his head for a head pet/scratch, but quickly goes back to grazing. Sometimes, after a head scratch, he'll go back to eating for a few seconds then walk away.
> 
> :roll:
> 
> ...


It sounds like you've got the idea about the "join up" stuff, but I don't think you have established a clear CUE to let your horse know:
"When I do this, your place is to do this..."

So, when you go to the pasture, the follow you around stuff falls apart. And you're just not as interesting as grass. 

I would put a halter and lead on him and start there. Reason being, these tools give you a back up cue. (I don't use a round pen anymore, just a halter and lead)

so, for example:

I ask the horse to move the hip away and end up facing me with two eyes. I look at the hip and cluck to it and raise the end of the lead and twirl it and tap the horse on the hip with a light tap that gradually increases, not to punish but to make the horse uncomfortable for ignoring the cue. Soon as the hip moves away and the back feet cross, the front end of the horse (the head and eyes) will come in toward me. when that happens and the horse ends up looking right at me with 2 eyes, I leave him alone and rub his face maybe. Let him think about what just happened then repeat the whole thing. 

I want to repeat it til the horse hears the cluck and immediately moves the hip away and brings 2 eyes to face me. Then I can eventually phase out the end of the line twirling and just use the sound to tell the horse "I'm telling you to stop what you're doing. To move your hind end away. To bring your eyes to me. I move your feet and I am asking for your attention. If you don't give me your attention, you'll be uncomfortable with more pressure added, til you do."

This simple move will allow you to go up to your horse and cluck to him and he'll raise his head out of the grass and move his hind end away from you and bring 2 eyes toward you. And from there you can add him following you around (hint: just take this same move and spiral out from the horse's side til eventually you can get him to turn and face you and take a step toward you from a distance). 

Every time he thinks about leaving or ignoring you, you cluck and look at the hip (act like you've got the line to twirl) and he'll remember the lesson (if you've done it enough times)

This is how I teach horses to follow me in the pasture. It does take a LOT of repetitions and at the same time, I'm working on getting more softness out of the horse (the more hip control you've got the better) and on my stopping and steering for when I ride. 

Anyhow, I think if you simply establish some actual cues, you'll find that your horse will be more than willing to follow you.


----------



## Dreamer101 (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm glad this topic was posted. I am having problems showing dominance over my horse. I checked the link to Julie Goodnights site and it was very helpful, although I find that I am doing a lot of things wrong that assures my horse that he is the alpha. He is doing a lot of testing. The last trail ride we went on he kicked out two times and then had an episode where he crow hopped and kicked out which freakedout another horse and cause dhim to rear up. All of this over nothing, no spooky things around anywhere. I think he was playing off of my nervousness from the other 2 instances. Anyhoo, it caused me to lose confidence, so now we are working in the pen on the ground and saddle. He is a very nosey horse that wants to look around while I'm in the saddle and not be focused on me. Also on the ground, and is very antzy and wont always stand still. I've done a no-no and have given him treats when I get him out of the paddock and if he does well, then I will give him a treat when the work is done. Please give advice on how to correct him, especially with ground manners. I usually pop him underneath when he moves into my space or wants to move away and if i can be quick enough, I will back him up or walk him in a tight circle. I am new to all of this and want to be more assertive and be successful in gaining his respect.

Thanks!


----------



## Kristina (Apr 5, 2009)

I have a 6 yr old qh/tb. She is a good horse but she likes to make me think she is the boss. When I walk by the pasture fence she will start running and kicking up like she's daring me to invade her space. She threw me last year so I have not been riding her like I should. I am 53 and don't want to end up on the ground. Her father Alota ********** is very accomplished TB and comes from a long line of successful race horses. Her mother is qh halter/western pleasure. Nipped by a Gator is her name. Search for Alota ********** and look at her father and brothers and sisters. They are all out there in the ribbons. But she just sits in my pasture all 16.1H and dares me to ride her. Yes ,I did send her for some rehab. she was great up there but when she came home she settled back down into her ways. I have gotten very disheartened and have thought about giving her away to good home. But, then I think I can't let this horse defeat me.

HElp
Kristina


----------

